# Anwesenheitspflicht



## EvilWillow

Hallo,
wie sagt man "diese Veranstaltung ist anwesenheitspflichtig" oder "für diese Veranstaltung besteht Anwesenheitspflicht" auf Spanisch? Mit Veranstaltung meine ich Praktika, Seminare und ähnliches an einer Hochschule, falls das eine Rolle spielt.


----------



## ayax

Un acto de asistencia obligatoria/ogligada, tal vez.


----------



## EvilWillow

Scheint schwieriger zu sein, als ich dachte. Aber danke schon mal für die Antwort!


----------



## EvaM

Hola!

pues sí, diría también "evento de asistencia obligatoria".


----------



## Negaho

Ich glaube man kann sowas sagen: "para ese seminario, _se pide_ presencia obligatoria". Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob _se pide_ die beste Frase zu benutzen ist.


----------



## aguachirli

Hola, yo diría:
Este seminario es de asistencia obligatoria.


----------

